# Picture with Mark Seaton



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I should have posted this last week. I have met Mark Seaton 4 or 5 times. I have purchased two subs and a good friend of mine also brought two. Mark is genuinely a nice guy and extremely knowledgable. The passion about the AV world and in his products in particular is refreshing. The only thing I'm that passionate about is Cocnac. I saw Mark last year at Axpona and I will see him again this year. He's getting a room on the main floor. I'm pretty excited to hear his set up...FYI I'm the 6ft 6 guy


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice pic! I'm sure his set-up is going to sound pretty amazing....


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks Todd! I'm trying to pull it together Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------

